# Cycling question



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I set up my new tank with live sand, live rock, the correct size filter and heater, and correctly mixed my saltwater to the right parameters. Will the tank cycle like this? I thought it would, but i just read someone say in another post that cycling will kill your live rock and sand? I thought live rock and sand helped with cycling?


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Found out cycling will not kill live rock or sand, which is what I thought but just had to make sure!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*rotating smile


----------

